

The Steam Summer Sale has arrived - frankcaron
http://store.steampowered.com
Get in while the gettin&#x27;s good.
======
bargl
I posted about this earlier today. Nobody seemed interested...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6027665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6027665)

